# 6/30 - Bluewater Rip 105 miles SSE of Pcola



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Left early Friday morning to make a run for blue water rip.. No good satellite shots, but knew it was moving quickly away from the Spur. Found a FAD about 80 miles out and discovered that the current was moving to the east at about 5 knots.. It looked like the pass on a bad day! Once we saw that, we knew we had to run S to catch the N end of the blue water. Ran SSE but still no blue water in sight until about 100 miles out! 

Nice little rip, but it got blown out later in the day... 

Lost, what may have turned out to be the winning Mahi out there. Will see later today... One over 20 and the other was over 30lbs... Caught plenty in the 8-12lb range. Had a white marlin come unbuttoned out there as well! Had several mystery hits that came off and at least one skip jack tuna was billed on the way in..Ugh to have that shot back! Still, had fun with a good group of people! Even found a few deep water Fads! Nice to have those numbers! 

Hopefully we will get some better water in here in the upcoming weeks.

Here is a quick video of us taking a lunch break and playing with some Mahi. The one in the video was only about 6lbs.

Mahi on Peppered Beef Jerky!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You didnt mention who's boat you were on..!!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

We were on the Ocean Master...How I Roll!!!!




Ocean Master said:


> You didnt mention who's boat you were on..!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The front fishbox still had ice in it after 2 days in the hot sun!!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice report what were the fads made of. The ones I find are tarps usually.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

floorman1 said:


> Nice report what were the fads made of. The ones I find are tarps usually.


It looks like a foam filled polypropylene Barrel. The barrel looks like it was filled with foam and had some string on it. The structure in fish were down about 200 ft so I'm not sure what that was made of. Whatever was anchoring it down must be massive because the current was ripping.


----------

